# Is anyone from the SF Bay Area going to the IMATS in LA this year?



## Lizzie (May 11, 2009)

I'm really interested in going, but would have no one to go with!
So, I thought, who would be better to go to the IMATs with than a specktra member?!  Or many speckra members, as the case may be.

Would there be anyone interested in going as a group?  Advanced ticket prices are through May 17th, and I would love to go!


----------



## jjjenko (May 11, 2009)

are the IMATs open to anyone? I would love to go...


----------



## Lizzie (May 11, 2009)

Yes, they are open to the public.


----------



## n_c (May 11, 2009)

What are the ticket prices like?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 11, 2009)

i'm going!!!!!!!!!!! i'm from SF but i've been in so cal for school so it's just a short drive for me.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_What are the ticket prices like?_

 
Last time I checked, it was $10 for the basic floor tickets (no workshops or whatever) if you buy advance tickets.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I'm really interested in going, but would have no one to go with!
So, I thought, who would be better to go to the IMATs with than a specktra member?!  Or many speckra members, as the case may be.

Would there be anyone interested in going as a group?  Advanced ticket prices are through May 17th, and I would love to go!_

 
We should meet up!


----------



## Lizzie (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_We should meet up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Absolutely!!



Also, I'm looking to carpool with people in the bay area.  Is anyone interested?  I don't have a car.


----------



## ohshnappp (May 13, 2009)

Ack! This is my exact problem! I really want to go, but I'm up in NorCal. I'm trying to see if my friend and I can drive down there...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 18, 2009)

let me know if any of u guys wanna meet up because i don't think any of my friends are willing to go.


----------



## myzleelee (May 23, 2009)

yaaaaaaaay im going to the imats.... I CAN'T wAIT..... i booked a room in walking distance,i'll be there both days....did i say i was eXCITED? although i'm ot looking forward to the drive.


----------



## cosmo_girl (May 27, 2009)

Me and my husband are going. We're driving down there. We're coming from the 209 area. I can't wait.


----------



## theperfectqueen (May 27, 2009)

I am also going.  I'm from San Francisco.  Booked my flight from Oakland to Burbank.  It was only about $100.  I was going to drive but I have to work Friday so i'm flying out Friday night and staying until Sunday.  Only bought tickets for Saturday though.  I think i'm staying at the Pasadena Inn.  Booked it last year and at that time it was $120/night.  It's within walking distance to the show.

I'm so excited!! I'm really only going to get the MAC pro card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See you all there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.  When is everyone else arriving??  I wanted to be there Friday night so that I can be there first thing in the morning when they open.  I want to get a couple things before they sell out.


----------



## Adrastea (May 28, 2009)

I really want to go. I'm originally from down south, but I'm living up in Oakland.


----------



## CheeSauce (May 28, 2009)

I think I am gonna drag my boyfriend along  Even though I am originally from SF, I am going to school in Socal so it is ok


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 13, 2009)

Ill be going as well on sunday June 21st ! and for the Pro card too


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 17, 2009)

i'm going on sunday only cuz i'll be in vegas before then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if anyone wants to meet up with me, please PM me and i'll try to organize something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanksss!


----------

